# TV shows, your favourites



## FAST6191 (Nov 8, 2007)

I do not know about everybody else but the last few years I have found myself enjoying a good TV series far more often than I enjoy a film (to the point where I might even walk away from a film thinking that it would have made a better TV series or mini series).
So with a load of people talking about the recent writers strikes and the knock on effects for various TV shows ( http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/a79376/us...sday-nov-6.html ), my like of watching 10 shows in a row with the possibility of watching a whole series and most people around here being able to work IRC, usenet, ftp, edonkey, DVD rental.... or even (shudder) torrents I figured it would be time to make a list of stuff to watch.

Alas my student/unemployed lifestyle over the last few years has run down the potential for such a list so I figured I would call upon the 'tempers to see if we could drum up a list.

Before I get started video is easy enough but some suggestions if you want them.
Audio/video is a immense area that I have spent years looking into and still find entire areas I had not even imagined so there is 

DVDs: supposedly now obsolete with the introduction of "next-gen"/"high def" discs but a upscaling player should make it all easy enough for those who decided or a cheapo Chinese "dvd" player should be all you need

PC wise if you can easily get a TV out (I normally use S-video with a 3.5mm jack to phono leads (rig it up to your sound system if all else fails and you can even walk away with something nice): combined both can be picked up for less than a new DVD).
If you want to watch on a PC (also a good route) can I suggest you get rid of everything else and get CCCP http://www.cccp-project.net/ (the old failing of lacking decent FLAC support can be mitigated with a new directshow filter: http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=130498 ) to play back stuff.

If you want to make DVDs and are not overly willing to learn to make them can I suggest FAVC: http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=106677 or http://favcfavc.googlepages.com/ . It acts as a frontend to some of the most respected freeware video tools around (I dare say as good in quality to anything in the sane commercial range (maybe if you pay several thousand you can come back but until then...) and maybe 10% slower for some things) can take just about everything as input and can make menus for up to 8 titles. 
On the advanced menu (the rightmost tab) select use directshowsource instead of AVIsource, add ensurevbrmp3sync() to the second box down and trim(100,0) below it.

As a rule of thumb 2 hours for a single layer DVD and 4 for a dual layer although you can break that fairly easily and not suffer.

Standalone: some standalone players can play back mpeg4 ASP (aka divx and xvid) and an xbox with xbox media center (XBMC) can do loads as well.

Portable video is going to drag this off topic quickly so I will skip over it.


I tend to favour action laden TV shows with dark humour and people being very much in the shades of grey category. If someone has a particularly great film that people would like (or even if a series ended in a film or was spawned from one go that)
Still in no order whatsoever and missing out a whole bunch of others (I want to leave it to others to write which you should probably read I am a lazy [insert expletive of choice])

The Shield:
One of my favourite shows, it follows the exploits of somewhat corrupt LA cop Vic Mackey (sp?) and the people around him. To those not in region 1 the DVDs past series 2 were not available in outside last I checked (a few months back admittedly)

Alias:
Got ahold of a box set (a nice cube), follows the exploits of some secret agents. Often an excuse to have Jennifer Garner dress up in a wig and few clothes but otherwise not bad. Normally has a major plotline with several long running arcs.

6 feet under:
Dark comedy/drama about a family of morticians. Alas I missed series 1 and the last 2 or so seasons.

Family Guy:
Animated comedy about a family, fairly dark humour although plenty of pop culture stuff thrown in (see youtube or similar sites). In the same vein American Dad is also pretty good but I have not seen enough of them.

The Wire:
I watched the first series but this was the beginning of the end for my DVD rental account with amazon uk so I have not seen the later ones.
Follows a group of somewhat dysfunctional police in Baltimore with the one case forming the main focus of the series.

Spooks (MI5 in the US as I recall)
MI5 is the agency in the UK that deals with terrorism and serious crime and this show follows a small group within it. 
New series has started and should not fall under the strike problems). In my opinion one of the few things the BBC puts out capable of justifying the tax that supports it. Often fairly dark.

Hustle
The other thing the BBC does to justify the tax. Follows a group of con artists, quite humour laden.

The Unit:
Follows a group of US special forces, sometimes a bit of forced patriotism for my liking but still quite good. 2 seasons out (the first is quite short but the second is full) with the third in progress.

Firefly (ending with the film Serenity).
Watched it for the first time a few weeks back. Enjoyable science fiction series. DVDs have some unreleased episodes.

NCIS:
Follows a group of US navy police, similar to CSI but more character driven and when compared to some of the later CSI episodes more interesting in my opinion.

House:
Show about a very sarcastic if somewhat mal adjusted doctor and his team who tends to get assigned problem cases.

Eureka, (a town called)
Follows a US town full of top notch scientists and the havoc that frequently ensues.

Painkiller Jane
Slated by some and admittedly the acting was a bit weak but I found it enjoyable enough in the summer drought.

Red Dwarf:
A BBC comedy following the misadventures of a crew stranded in space.

Metalocalypse:
Part of the adult swim lineup it is an animated series about a metal band who are the "greatest cultural force on earth".

Thanks to all that read this, comment or post.


----------



## cheapassdave (Nov 8, 2007)

I totally agree with you about how great tv shows are for the past 5 years. Im really into the story driven shows and some occasional character driven ones like Heroes. My favorites right now are 24 and the Office, and waiting for Lost to start back up


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 8, 2007)

What about Heroes? It's the best show I've seen in a LONG time. House and Eureka are good, have you seen The Kill Point? It's a very good action series.


----------



## Pigwooly (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> What about Heroes? It's the best show I've seen in a LONG time. House and Eureka are good, have you seen The Kill Point? It's a very good action series.


I hated heroes at first mainly because Mohinder's poorly written monologues betrayed a complete misunderstaning of evolution. I still hate his monologues, but I've totally gotten sucked into the show. It is indeed awesome. I also like Lost and the Office a lot. But what I really love are cartoons. Fosters home for Imaginary Friends is probably my favorite one that's come out in the last few years. It's funny and it actually is artistically done. Unlike funny shows like Family Guy or the Adult Swim lineup that are funny but ugly as sin.

Cartoons are definitely not the best they have ever been right now, but they're also far from the worst (that was the 50s-80s when cartoons were pure garbage). In terms of live action serious dramas though, I have to say I totally agree with you. There have been some really good ones. Television execs used to never allow shows to change from episode to episode because they were afraid it would alienate viewers that didn't watch every episode. It was the success of the sopranos that slowly began changing their minds.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, can you believe that last episode on Monday? Those last 5 seconds were the biggest thing to happen to the story yet. It was epic.


----------



## MC DUI (Nov 8, 2007)

Red Dwarf is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Recently I have really enjoyed watching House and Prison Break as well.


----------



## lagman (Nov 8, 2007)

The Shield and 6 Feet Under are two of my favorite shows ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'd choose Futurama over Family Guy tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
How I Met Your Mother is funny too and Doogie Howser is in it!


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 8, 2007)

Futurama was also a great show, it was one of the best series endings (the last episode) I've even seen.


----------



## phoood (Nov 8, 2007)

Can't wait till the DVD comes out.  I won't make a list here, but I do see some stuff mentioned that I enjoy a lot and a few I haven't made an effort to see.

But I must mention Scrubs.  Sure it's a sitcom, and a few episodes here and there make it looks like an average one too.  But once you start watching it and following the character development, you realize it's so damn epic.  Also, it stops looking like a sitcom once you keep watching it and you swear it's a drama while going over what just happened after watching it.


----------



## Talaria (Nov 8, 2007)

I enjoy House, great show but sometimes i got bored of it as the eps got repetitive with them not knowing what it is they claim it some disease/bacteria whatever. Then the patient gets worse, then arguments between main characters and BAM!!! House sees or realises something which relates to the illness and makes them better.

Another good comedic series i like is Flight of the Conchords although it is not everyone's cup of tea. Basically about a Folk Duo Band starting out in New York. With comedic songs in the episode.  

Don't hassle me for this but I recently started watching  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Buffy the Vampire Slayer and I really enjoy it. Although i was really skeptical and thought it would be crap when my friend lent some dvds of it.To really enjoy it you need to watch it from S1 and see all the characters to develop throughout the series. Although S1 is really cheesy and kinda crap but enjoyable nevertheless.


----------



## Hitto (Nov 8, 2007)

THE I.T. CROWD.
WATCH IT.


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> THE I.T. CROWD.
> WATCH IT.



YES. That show was on the ABC over here. Love the episode where they meet the dude in the back room


----------



## cubin' (Nov 8, 2007)

Heroes really sucks this season. Not a good show overall. It's entertaining but its attempts at love stories and the acting reallly sucks. Very entertaining though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WATCH DEXTER!!! best series I've seen in quite some time. It's got the gay dude from six feet under but he plays a very different roll. Very dark, kind of strange. It's about a mass murderer at night/detective during the day. He kills 'bad guys' you end up liking him and seeing parts of yourself in him. Really fucking good! Based on the book - Darkly Dreaming Dexter

Get the first couple of seasons of six feet under. One of my favorite shows of all time. The last episode is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You like it too lagman?


----------



## Hitto (Nov 8, 2007)

What I hate about this season of Heroes is that you can actually FEEL their budget has gone down; there aren't any superhero action scenes anymore, just blah blah blah blah blah, and whenever there's supposed to be a fight... Cut to the next actors TALKING AND TALKING and it SUCKS. If I wanna see people talking, I'll turn off my TV. It's really sad, because I loved the first season.

Now about other series :
House MD kicks ass, ask 4chan why.. It's EXTREMELY repetitive, but Hugh Laurie is a hell of an actor, the kind that pops up once every twenty years.
My name is earl is REALLY funny and manages to stay fresh, crossing my fingers...
Dexter! Excellent series, and they're literally dismantling any kind of routine in it every episode.
Weeds, it's starting to get into a routine, a boring one at that. The mom gets into trouble, mom solves problem in two or three episodes, has sex with random cast member. A series that should have been ended before it got old and boring. OR, they should have House do a cameo in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The lost room, a six-part miniseries that completely avoided this pitfall, and it KICKS MAJOR ASS. It stars the non-gay brother from six feet under, great sci-fi series.
The office (UK VERSION, I REPEAT, YOUUUUUU KAYYYYYYY VERSION), just watch it, and damn the US cast for being so boring.
Father Ted, it's irish, it's very special, and there are some of the funniest moments I have ever seen on television. The producer then went on to create IT Crowd. (I bought the It crowd DVDs by the way, and boy am I glad about it! They got the BEST menus and extras, including a parody of zero wing, mortal kombat, lemmings, and tons of über-funny shit. They deserve the goddamn money IMHO)
I still enjoy the simpsons, futurama and south park, but it's not the same anymore...


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 8, 2007)

Lagman, I can't believe you haven't mentioned How I Met Your Mother  :'(


----------



## cubin' (Nov 8, 2007)

Freaks and Geeks and Undeclared are great shows too. They're the shows the funny guy from how I met your mother started out in. Both of them got only one season


----------



## lagman (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Lagman, I can't believe you haven't mentioned How I Met Your MotherÂ :'(



Well, I like it but..I'm not sure it is.... you know what?, I'm so glad that Doogie Howser is back that HIMYM goes to my list .


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 8, 2007)

I watch countless shows, many have just begun, many have ended, and many were cancelled prematurely (98% of the time it was FOX doing the cancelling. If a show isn't a hit within 3 or 4 episodes for them, they take it off the air). There are so many I love on TV at the moment, and just as many I can't physically watch (like Heroes, Reaper, etc) because it conflicts with my schedule. 

Don't get me wrong, it's not that I don't want to watch said shows, it's that I can only watch one show at any given time. Plus, if I was to record all of the shows I wanted to see but didn't have the time for, I'd never be able to leave my couch. So often times I wait for shows to go into syndication. One show I never watched while it was on, but now watch on a daily basis, is The O.C., I didn't have time for it before, but now that it's on at 8PM every weekday, I can catch up.

I'll copy and paste my weekly viewing schedule rather than listing out each and every series I watch and explaining why I watch them:

~~~~~~~~
Monday -
~~~~~~~~
9:00 PM - How I Met Your Mother (CBS)

9:30 PM - The Big Bang Theory (CBS)

10:00 PM - Two and a Half Men (CBS)

10:30 PM - The Rules of Engagement (CBS)


~~~~~~~~~
Tuesday -
~~~~~~~~~
9:00 PM - Bones (FOX)

10:00 PM - House (FOX)

11:00 PM - Supernatural (Space)


~~~~~~~~~~~
Wednesday -
~~~~~~~~~~~
9:00 PM - Back to You (FOX)

9:30 PM - 'Til Death (FOX)

10:00 PM - Bionic Woman (NBC)


~~~~~~~~~~
Thursday -
~~~~~~~~~~
9:00 PM - My Name is Earl (NBC)

9:30 PM - 30 Rock (NBC)

10:00 PM - The Office (NBC)

10:30 PM - Scrubs (NBC)


~~~~~~~~~~
Saturday -
~~~~~~~~~~
9:00 PM - Corner Gas (Comedy)


~~~~~~~~
Sunday -
~~~~~~~~
9:00 PM - The Simpsons (FOX)

9:30 PM - King of the Hill (FOX)

10:00 PM - Family Guy (FOX)

10:30 PM - American Dad (FOX)


----------



## enarky (Nov 8, 2007)

Heroes sucked since the final episode of the first season. I still can't believe that none of those Screenwriters now on strike grasped what a letdown that finale would be. Whoever was responsible for Sylar getting away that easily should not only get a 100% pay cut, but also not being allowed to write a single episode for any TV series ever again.

And for the budget going down, yes, I also noticed that. Especially bad was last Episode, when Peter and that Irish woman stood in front of the house from his painting in Montreal (IIRC?), that scene literally screamed "cheap studio shot". There were some ridiculously bad bluescreen shots in the recent episodes, too.

As for these other shows, I don't care for most of them (yeah, not very good for posting in this topic... but I wanted to share my opinion on Heroes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). House MD was funny ("It's Lupus!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Six feet under was great (seriously, FAST6191, you have to watch it to the end, its finale was one of the, if not _the_, best I've ever seen), but I haven't seen most of the others.

I don't know if it's appropriate, since it's non-fiction, but if there are any German/French people here: go watch Les Dessous des Cartes/Mit offenen Karten on ARTE - TV won't get any better than that, seriously. Managed to get hold of an archive of that show that dates back to 2003 and it's pure genius. They explain current events with the help of maps from a neutral point of view and you usually gain a lot of knowledge about how the world works from watching it.


----------



## lagman (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(enarky @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> ..
> .., Six feet under was great (seriously, FAST6191, you have to watch it to the end, its finale was one of the, if not _the_, best I've ever seen), but I haven't seen most of the others.
> 
> ..



I just saw it last Sunday and it is awesome indeed, although it looks like an automobile ad at some points


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys, I did watch heroes and the new battlestar (caught some of the old one of bravo as well) but I thought that they were above par but not as great as some people rave.

Also cartoons/anime are also good in my world.
Starship troopers the series. DVDs come as a series of short stories/films and miss the "clip" episodes possibly to the detriment of the story (I think they are also out of televised order) but it was quite good.

Pirates of dark water I picked up the other day.

Avatar the last airbender I also grabbed the first 2 "books".


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 8, 2007)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia comes on tonight at 10 on FX, it's a hilarious show


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 8, 2007)

Monday:
Chuck, Heroes, Journeyman
Big Bang Theory

Tuesday:
House, Bones, Reaper, Eureka

Wednesday:
Private Practice

Thursday:
Grey's Anatomy, Pushing Daisies, Smallville, Supernatural, CSI

Friday:
Avatar: The Last Airbender, StarGate

Weekend:
Weeds, Dexter, or catch up on any of the shows I missed.

The best primetime show thus far for this season has got to be Pushing Daisies.  The narrative, set designs, characters, quirkiness, it all just works so well.

Waiting for Lost, 24, Jericho, and Kyle XY to come back. Looking forward to Sarah Connor Chronicles.


----------



## mcsquared (Nov 8, 2007)

I wanted to hate heroes but downloaded it to see what it was like - thought it was good until the last episode of S1 - not been impressed with S2 so far, apparently with the strikes its going to end at S02E11 as well! The thing with kensei/morgan looks a bit crap cop out storyline and there are too many characters in it now


----------



## JPH (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't watch much T.V. anymore...I'd mess around on computer, play videos, read books, magazines, comics...
Because there isn't much good on that I like.
I'll watch South Park and Scrubs on Comedy Central or Family Guy, Futurama, and the Boondocks on Adult Swim.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 8, 2007)

Favorites:

Angel
Buffy
(The only two shows I waited so much for the next episode)
Sometimes One Tree Hill

Currently loving:
Gossip Girl (teen drama?, sue me)
Ugly Betty (I love her almost as much as I love the show)

Series (or miniseries) I would (or would have) loooove(d) to watch:
-Firefly (Josh Wheadon is GOD)
-Band of Brothers
-Rome
-The Sopranos
-Bones
-24
-Scrubs


----------



## cubin' (Nov 8, 2007)

Rome was so good. They had such a massive budget that they built a full scale set of about 3 blocks of ancient rome in Italy. 

Anyone seen sliders? old sci-fi that was a bit lame but very entertaining. 


Heroes budget was increased about 2X this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The creator admitted it sucks and he's going to start making it good after the strike.


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 8, 2007)

The O.C. WITH MISCHA BARTON, hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is Gossip Girl a bit like OC, i mean josh schwartz is the writer, can any1 tell?


----------



## adgloride (Nov 9, 2007)

The best show I'm watching at the moment is heroes.  It seems to have everything.  Special effects, the stories, twists and so on.  The other shows I watch are hustle, the real hustle.  The BBC has also done some great comedies over the years.  I get them on DVD in the box sets, when they are cheap.  Red Dwarf, Black Adder, The Vicar Of Dibly, Only fools and horses the list is endless.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 9, 2007)

Futurama
South Park
American Dad
King of the Hill
Scrubs
Arrested Development
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Always Sunny in Philadelphia
Trailer Park Boys
Reno 911
Heroes
Prison Break


----------



## lagman (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> The BBC has also done some great comedies over the years.Â I get them on DVD in the box sets, when they are cheap.Â Red Dwarf, Black Adder, The Vicar Of Dibly, Only fools and horses the list is endless.



Oh, I've been watching lately a lot of British comedy, I'd add The Young Ones to your list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I also enjoy Only Fools and Horses and Vicar of Dibley


----------



## superkrm (Nov 9, 2007)

same as takam
adding 
weeds
nip tuck
man vs wild
last man standing


----------



## cubin' (Nov 9, 2007)

I forgot arrested development 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! best comedy ever. fucking pure genius.


----------



## two40 (Nov 9, 2007)

Best show ever made would have to be Seinfeld. apart from that...

Californication
well written with witty back and forth conversations. my fav show atm.

Battlestar Galactica
it has it's ups and downs but over all a good show. not too keen on the religious side of the show but it makes up for it in other ways.

Firefly
one of the most amazing shows i've ever seen and it got cut down before it had a chance. stupid Fox execs. it's sci fi with western roots and current day themes. 5 years after it was canned and fan base is still growing. not many shows can say that.


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 9, 2007)

Red Dwarf
Futurama
South Park
Top Gear
The Bill
Ugly Betty  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think a few of them are British only, not sure...

- Sam


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 9, 2007)

House M.D., Psych, Family Guy, Futurama, Law and Order...
Off the top of my head the only shows I really care about.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 9, 2007)

I can not believe I forgot law and order. Everyone should check out the first couple of seasons (they were playing them on hallmark when I had ntl/virgin at the weekends).

I was also add the gungrave anime. Supernatural and organised crime go well together somehow.


----------



## EarthBound (Nov 9, 2007)

Mainly

Weeds
Dexter(not lab)
Smallville
Cartoon Network
Sportcenter


----------



## two40 (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> I was also add the gungrave anime. Supernatural and organised crime go well together somehow.



i'll second gungrave. wasn't really a TV show but cool none the less.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 12, 2007)

Hm, I wasn't aware we were supposed to speak of our all-time favorites. If that's the case then no-can-do because typing out all of my favorite TV series would take hours.


----------



## Smuff (Nov 12, 2007)

Bottom
Red Dwarf
The Young Ones
Family Guy
Simpsons 
Futurama

and

Married With Children

Al Bundy rocks


----------



## Skye07 (Nov 12, 2007)

In no particular order:

Lost 
Prison Break
Heroes
The Simpsons
Friends
American Dad
Battlestar Galactica
Bleach


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 12, 2007)

West Wing
Simpsons 
Trigun
Red Dwarf 
Monty Pythons Flying Circus
Futurama
Ugly Betty (I know, I know...)
Bible Black (HELL YES!!)
Digimon seasons 1-3.
Old Scooby Doo
Old Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 
^ (the ones that aired in the 90's.)
I'll give reasons later, I'm supposed to be doing a history project.


----------



## martin88 (Nov 12, 2007)

For me it's:
Prison Break
Heroes
Futurama


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 12, 2007)

prison break
lost
cops
ross kemp on gangs
family guy
simpsons


----------



## cubin' (Nov 12, 2007)

anyone else seen black books? another of my favorite comedies.


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 12, 2007)

Lost, Desparate Housewives, King of the Hill, Simpsons...


----------

